# NFS files not showing in Finder, although ls shows in terminal



## mirni (Jun 26, 2012)

Hi,
I have a nfs share (PEGASUS RAID) mounted from OSX lion machine to 4 other machines: 2 OSX lion boxes and 2 linux boxes.
In terminal I can ls files and see everything as I'd expect.
However, in Finder, some of the subdirectories don't show any content, although they are there and permissions are correct.
Has anyone encountered anything similar?
Any ideas for troubleshooting this?

AFP seems to work fine, but the problem is I need the share mounted system-wide, not just in userspace. 
E.g.: If I AFP connect as user1, user2 connecting remotely doesn't have permissions on the share.
That's why NFS.

NFS has always great work for me on linux. What's up with this Finder?!?


----------

